# THE "POOCH" TEST



## DonnaBelle (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone tried the pooch test for determining if a doe is pregnant??  

What are your thoughts on this method??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 7, 2010)

I checked my bred does out this year and I think it was accurate about 90% of the time... 
Raven obviously WAS bred, and never did pooch.  I had one who was pooched (and fat) but never kidded.
The rest were poochy...and kidded.


----------



## mdoerge (Feb 7, 2010)

okay - no laughing... What's a pooch test?


----------



## doo dah (Feb 8, 2010)

mdoerge said:
			
		

> okay - no laughing... What's a pooch test?


http://www.happytailzfarm.com/pooch_test_2.htm


----------



## lilhill (Feb 8, 2010)

And it really does work MOST of the time.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just learned about it this year, and so far have been 100% accurate at 8 weeks pregnant or more on both mine and a friend's does. It's a good method I think.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 8, 2010)

I've only had one doe that the pooch test didn't work on.  Didn't think she'd settled, she didn't look pregnant, and never smoothed out at the top of her vagina.  But, she was definitely pregnant and freshened with a big, healthy buckling.


----------



## mdoerge (Feb 8, 2010)

doo dah said:
			
		

> mdoerge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  According to this, my girls are bred!


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 9, 2010)

well... hmmm.  Never heard of this before yet for some reason I am anxious to run out to omy barn and take a good gander at all my "pooches" and tell ya all what I see.  LOL!


----------



## mnblonde (Feb 9, 2010)

ok I gotta ask~~~ whats the "POOCH TEST"?????  thanks! 
MNBlonde


----------



## doo dah (Feb 9, 2010)

mnblonde said:
			
		

> ok I gotta ask~~~ whats the "POOCH TEST"?????  thanks!
> MNBlonde


See my previous post


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I need pictures to illistrate the difference in the pooches.  I checked my girls out and didn't really see any difference in the bred ones and the unbred does.  Guess I don't know what I am looking for exactly. :/


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 9, 2010)

It really would be helpful if we could see some pictures of does that were "poochy".

I have a doe that's supposed to be bred, due to freshen the end of May.  I have had her now about a month. 

She is full grown, about 4 years old.  I am in the process of drying her off now.  I looked at her vulva, it doesn't seem to be any different from my other two does who are about 1 year old now.
They are not bred for sure.

Hummmm.  Sure would like a picture of a pregnant "pooch."

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got pictures of mine...I'll go look for them.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 11, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I've got pictures of mine...I'll go look for them.



Oh, and when I was looking at one pic for this, DH happened to look over at JUST that moment and now thinks I'm a disgusting goat perv  The things we do to educate ourselves


----------



## annanicole18 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lil Chickie Mama said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and my husband were talking about it yesterday and he was like this is just wrong...  i will try and get pictures of mine and see what you guys think.  from what i've read my dairy doe is sadly not looking prego.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh boy, I hope you find those pictures.

I've been looking at Lenora's too ta multiple times every day.

Needless to say, it's just not obvious to me.    Plus, I read that it's not fool proof.  In other words, a doe can be preggers and not pooch.

Hmmmmmm...... 

I am way too into these goaties.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, apparently my pooch photos got deleted from the computer.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh nooooo.  The pictures were deleted.  Boo Hiss.

So, I guess I shall just have to watch Lenora closely, and have the camera ready if she "Pooches".

Meanwhile does anyone know a web site with a picture of a pooch??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 12, 2010)

thegoatspot.net has pooch pictures posted in their kidding section. You should see your does start to pooch at about 8-10 weeks after breeding. (usually) It gets more dramatic the closer they are to kidding.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, I looked at all the hooha's on that site and really couldn't see what they were seeing.  I have a suggestion.  Let's post a bunch of pictures of our does personal parts, open and bred, and see if we can sort this out for all us newbies.  I need a side-by-side comparison of both pooches.


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 13, 2010)

ok I went to the site and further down there are two comparison pics from November then December that I can see a difference.  The way it is explained you are looking at more than just the pooch, you need to take in the whole rear picture...

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7736


----------



## freemotion (Feb 13, 2010)

I looked at four hooha's today and I still can't figure out what to look for!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Not to be confused with too-ta's.

Sorry, couldn't resist.  Could it be there is a big difference in too-ta's.

Ok, Ok, I'll stop.  I've just had a heck of a time getting them into the shed tonight, and the coyotes are howling.

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Feb 13, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Not to be confused with too-ta's.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.  Could it be there is a big difference in too-ta's.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.....maybe I'm looking at the wrong parts?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe you are like me, and have been looking wayyyyy
too much.  DH saw me last week and was wondering what I was up to, and why......

Hee Hee.

DonnaBelle

I obviously need some Spring weather.


----------

